# Frustrated with Mavericks probes



## av8tor (May 24, 2016)

I need to call Maverick tomorrow about getting a problem replaced.  I ordered my unit 6 April and the meat probe is bad already. It measures 111 in the house.  This has 4 cooks on it and never been immersed (learned that a while back)  

After there any other brand of probes that work with the 732.  I have a Thermoworks DOT and that prope is so better made than the crimped crap ends that Maveric provides.   This is my second Maverick and pretty sure my last.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 24, 2016)

have you replaced original probes with the hybrid probes yet ??  If not upgrade to the hybrids..  they are much better


----------



## av8tor (May 24, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> have you replaced original probes with the hybrid probes yet ??  If not upgrade to the hybrids..  they are much better



No I was not aware they were any better, just longer cable.  14% 1-star rating on Amazon sounding like the same problems.  I did order one to try.  What do you like about them?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 24, 2016)

The hybrids also have 3' cable...  the wire/metal connection is waterproof (claimed)...  for extra measure I covered with red (hi temp) silicone and heat shrink tubing... but also the probes can be used for ether food or cook chamber...  I've had em for a couple of years now without any problems..  One of them the braided wire is chaffed..but that was my fault... 

Matter of fact... they are on sale...  think I'm gonna go ahead and pick up a couple myself...  thanks for making me look at them... 

http://www.bbqequipmentstore.com/Ma...-3-foot-Probe-ET-732-ET-733-Hybrid-3-foot.htm


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 24, 2016)

AWWWW  man..  out of stock...   ggrrrrrrr


----------



## redheelerdog (May 24, 2016)

I have been using these with great results: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-OFF-2-Hyb...483865?hash=item462b60efd9:g:1CUAAOxyTjNSkprV


----------



## av8tor (May 24, 2016)

JckDanis it's more than what you found but I ordered my replacement from Amazon and it's 6' long


----------



## soobaerodude (May 25, 2016)

Wow, those replacement hybrid probes can be pricey.  Skymall was selling brand new, relabeled ET-733s (Ivation) with 2 hybrid probes for $39.99 last month


----------



## 3montes (May 25, 2016)

I repeat myself every time this subject comes up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 But why do you need to know your meat and smoker temp every minute or second of the cook?  I put $4 dollar oven thermometers inside my smokers and I don't even probe the meat for temp for at least the first 2 or 3 hours or more if it's a brisket or pork butts. I usually open my smoker every 45 minutes to a hour to spritz or something and I just glance at the oven thermometer temp. I also can use the outside therms for reference.

I use a Thermapen for probing meat temps. I dumped the wires and probes and stuff years ago. Just sayin'.


----------



## jp61 (May 25, 2016)

3montes said:


> I repeat myself every time this subject comes up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is mainly for convenience and confidence in the process IMO.


----------



## bregent (May 30, 2016)

> But why do you need to know your meat and smoker temp every minute or second of the cook?

Wireless thermometers are really handy if you have a pellet grill, where there's a risk of flame outs or runaway temps. Nothing worse than waking up and finding your grill had shut down a few hours into the cook and your brisket is ice cold.


----------



## joel11230 (Jun 11, 2016)

I agree with 3montes. I don't even check meat temp until towards the end of the cook. I just keep an eye on the smoker thermometers and if they're good then I know what I've got. While I agree that the probes are nice and convenient I also think they are a crutch. Once you use them you feel like you have to have them.


----------



## sc smoke (Jul 20, 2016)

Have to agree with the angst of 732 probes and lack of customer service (at least for me).
I ordered a 732 unit through Amazon in late March 2016 and received it April 6.  On July 14 I started a smoke and the 'cook' reading was 'LLL'. I read the solution suggestion without any luck.  Fortunately I have an ET-73 that I used for cooker readings.
The brochure says there is a 90 day guarantee for probes and of course this is just after 90 days but there is an email address to write with issues, which I did.
It's been a week now and no reply from Maverick guess they give a rats rump or are swamped with dissatisfied customers. +1 more.


----------



## joe black (Jul 20, 2016)

I still have my 3' original probes and I use them occasionally.  I have also bought a 6' set of hybrid probes.  Both sets have shrink tubing around the connection.  (About 1").  I don't have any trouble with my 732.


----------



## sc smoke (Jul 20, 2016)

SC Smoke said:


> Have to agree with the angst of 732 probes and lack of customer service (at least for me).
> I ordered a 732 unit through Amazon in late March 2016 and received it April 6.  On July 14 I started a smoke and the 'cook' reading was 'LLL'. I read the solution suggestion without any luck.  Fortunately I have an ET-73 that I used for cooker readings.
> The brochure says there is a 90 day guarantee for probes and of course this is just after 90 days but there is an email address to write with issues, which I did.
> It's been a week now and no reply from Maverick guess they give a rats rump or are swamped with dissatisfied customers. +1 more.



Time for me to smoke and 'eat crow'.  I received an email today from Maverick asking for my address so they could send me a replacement probe.


----------



## skyyton (Aug 30, 2016)

My 733 probes went bad at just over a year.  This happened several months ago and I blame ignorance on my part since I know I soaked them in water.  At the time, I thought the Maverick was broke so I bought a different brand as a replacement.  Now, several months later, I learn about the water problems with the probe so I thought I would order some replacement probes.

After doing research on here and other places, I found a blurb on the Maverick site that suggested baking the non-working probes for 10 minutes in a 300 degree oven.  I figured I had nothing to lose, so before hitting the Submit button on my order, I baked my probes.

Believe it or not, it worked!  I'm getting readings on both probes now at 211 in boiling water, which should be about right for the Kansas City area.

I recommend that anyone having probe problems try baking them.  You could get lucky!


----------



## betaboy (Aug 30, 2016)

SC Smoke said:


> Time for me to smoke and 'eat crow'. I received an email today from Maverick asking for my address so they could send me a replacement probe.


 Hope it works out for you and it doesn't take weeks on end to get a replacement.


----------



## mmmbbq1 (Nov 7, 2016)

I feel all your pain... lol...

TBH - it's sad Maverick decided to cut so many corners on these and not make the investments for a quality product. I've done a teardown on these items, and their are lots of areas they could have made minor changes to prevent the common failures.

Believe me - if I could source the sensor I'd be making foolproof parts for all of you - their is maybe like $4.25 worth of material in these when purchased in bulk - $5.50 worth for a fully waterproof [but lower temperature] version.

At the moment I'm just making replacement Guru probes for eBay and Amazon, but I'm still looking into Maverick. The 'Hybrid' ones that are offered are really no better either..... it's a shame. Good controllers, horrible probes, and of course they use a custom thermistor with a curve you ain't gonna find unless it's special ordered.....

-Mm


----------

